# Interview in the Morning



## reBeccaFL (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I've been browsing the site for about a month now, focusing mainly in The IT Pro section. I'm posting now to introduce myself and get some advice and tips.

I am a 27 year old stay at home mom, and I am currently trying to break into the IT field. I was going to go back school to complete my BAS in Information Management, but after reading about how employers look for experience (as with most jobs) I decided to start applying for entry level help desk jobs. 

After a month of applying I scored an interview! PUMPED  

It is for a Tier 1 Help Desk position. I read through the company's website to get a feel for them and the services they offer. I'm going to look up things I'm not familiar with. 

I just got the Michael Myers A+ book to study for the A+ exam, but I've only got through the BIOS section. I also just got James Pyles' PC Tech Street Smarts but have been focusing on the Myers book. Let me add, I have zero experience with IT. 

Does anyone have any tips for the interview? Anything I should read up on today? Terms every Tech should be familiar with? Experiences with your first IT job interview to share? 

Thanks in advance for any responses, I'm a little nervous!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Having zero experience with IT may make it difficult during the interview process as they may say something like, "if a customer calls and they can't start Internet Explorer, what can be done to figure out what the issue is", and most likely they want to know if you can provide any rudimentary troubleshooting steps you might take. Often times the help desk person ends up handling all kinds of questions over the phone and should have some basic ideas of how to handle them. It being an entry level position I'm not sure what they'd be looking for regarding skill set, or if they're looking more for someone with a pleasant phone demeanor that can be trained. Just don't try to make too much stuff up or they'll see right through it.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## reBeccaFL (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply 

Their job posting stated the offer training first, and I had to complete a quiz. I sent them my resume as well, so they know I don't have any experience. 

One thing I'm a pro at is customer service, so hopefully that will help. I guess if they called I must have done something right. 

My boyfriend said the same thing about blowing smoke up their a**. I'm just going to be honest, and if it's meant to be it will be. I'll report back after. Thanks again!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

They could ask you anything under the sun... every employer is different and has different expectations. In truth, though, you can't really prepare for something like this by cramming for it. Relax, and just do your best. Don't make up something if you don't know the answer... employers can spot that a mile away. Instead, tell them that you aren't sure, but you know where to look (you do know what a tech's best friend is, right?). And if you're the best fit for the company, they'll hire you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you do not know the answer to something be honest about it.

I once went for an interview where a guy showed me a bunch of disk drives all linked together and he said "These are scsi drives, why wont they work?" Apparently I was the only one going for the job who knew the answer and it was because none of them had terminators but on another question I was asked about what command I would type in the run box to show some particular information I tried to bluff my way through it which did not help.

I didn't get the job.

Yep as BM says google is your friend, use it to find any answer to anything. You will even use it when your more experienced.


----------



## reBeccaFL (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, I think the interview went pretty good. There were 4 other men interviewing, which was somewhat intimidating. 2 of them had very heavy accents, and I could tell the interviewer was getting annoyed because he could not understand what they were saying. 

They had me sit down with an employee and complete a few simple tasks. I had never done any of the things they asked, but I was able to complete them pretty quick without a lot of "clicks". The only thing I messed up on was starting the computer in safe mode. I didn't hit the F8 key fast enough and missed the window. He laughed. Then I made a joke to kind of smooth it over.

Overall I feel good about it. I'll find out Thursday or Friday. Fingers crossed, thanks for the replys


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Best of luck, hope you get it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good for you hope they see the potential in you


----------



## reBeccaFL (Jul 29, 2013)

So it's been a week with no word. I called once, sent a short email, then sent a long email trying to "sell" myself. They are posting on Craigslist almost daily, so I know they still have positions available. I don't want to keep bothering this guy because he obviously doesn't think I have the skill set the position requires. I'm pretty disappointed, but I don't have any intention on giving up. 

From reading a bunch of other help desk job postings it seems they are looking for knowledge of Microsoft Windows. Very few have included A+ certification. I am currently studying the M. Myers A+ book. Should I focus more on learning the ins and outs of Microsoft Windows instead? 

Any advice on getting my foot in the "IT Door"??


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

reBeccaFL said:


> So it's been a week with no word. I called once, sent a short email, then sent a long email trying to "sell" myself. They are posting on Craigslist almost daily, so I know they still have positions available. I don't want to keep bothering this guy because he obviously doesn't think I have the skill set the position requires. I'm pretty disappointed, but I don't have any intention on giving up.
> 
> From reading a bunch of other help desk job postings it seems they are looking for knowledge of Microsoft Windows. Very few have included A+ certification. I am currently studying the M. Myers A+ book. Should I focus more on learning the ins and outs of Microsoft Windows instead?
> 
> Any advice on getting my foot in the "IT Door"??


The fact that they're posting a job listing on Craigslist is, in my opinion, a bad sign... not that they won't hire you, but that they're too cheap to go through a proper job site to find qualified IT applicants. Just my opinion... but if they're posting on Craigslist for applicants, I think you dodged a bullet.


----------



## reBeccaFL (Jul 29, 2013)

I got another interview this Friday! It is for an IT Intern. BosonMichael, this time I found it on Monster


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done and keep looking got a interview myself on the 3rd sept still waiting on full info for time and location


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

reBeccaFL said:


> I got another interview this Friday! It is for an IT Intern. BosonMichael, this time I found it on Monster


Congrats!  Good luck on the interview, reBecca! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Likewise Rebecca and good luck to you as well Joe - thought you were a pensioner like me, Joe :whistling:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:uhoh:No got a few more years to go


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

reBeccaFL; You don't mention your experience with Windows as your OS shows Mac. Most businesses use Windows Severs or some Unix. Hopefully you have some Windows experience. Either way, check out this site for commom terminology: Microsoft Windows Glossary


----------



## reBeccaFL (Jul 29, 2013)

Corday said:


> reBeccaFL; You don't mention your experience with Windows as your OS shows Mac. Most businesses use Windows Severs or some Unix. Hopefully you have some Windows experience. Either way, check out this site for commom terminology: Microsoft Windows Glossary


Yea, I have used a Mac for about 5 years now. I don't have any IT experience, but I am studying for the A+ cert. Thanks for the link, I will read over everything before the interview. 

Thanks for the encouragement everyone, I will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can get free ebooks here you will need to sign up but can unsubscribe any time How to Download Free Windows eBooks on Infopackets / Infopackets.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

these free videos will help with the A+ and if you decide to do the N+. They also have windows 7 client videos Professor Messer, CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Certification Training


----------

